# Shooting position for volleyball



## imagemaker46 (Aug 9, 2013)

The first shot is the overall venue and this is where I was shooting the volleyball from, just to give people an idea.

























Some jubo through the net





Soccer loss


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 9, 2013)

those are some great shots!
action + emotion = an amazing set!
your sense of timing is wonderful.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 9, 2013)

As I remember from a previous discussion, these were shot with a ten year old disposable camera that you found. In your glove compartment using your prescription sunglasses lens for a telex tender. Then you scanned the film using a flashlight on a flatbed scanner.
Given those conditions, these are ok.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Aug 9, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> As I remember from a previous discussion, these were shot with a ten year old disposable camera that you found. In your glove compartment using your prescription sunglasses lens for a telex tender. Then you scanned the film using a flashlight on a flatbed scanner.
> Given those conditions, these are ok.



But it was a good disposable camera, I miss the old cardboard days.


----------



## runnah (Aug 9, 2013)

Always top notch.


----------



## Designer (Aug 9, 2013)

Men play volleyball?  Who knew?


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 9, 2013)

imagemaker46 said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > As I remember from a previous discussion, these were shot with a ten year old disposable camera that you found. In your glove compartment using your prescription sunglasses lens for a telex tender. Then you scanned the film using a flashlight on a flatbed scanner.
> ...



Would you mind posting the prescription for your sunglasses lens and the approximate angle at which you held it?

Also, because I want to get the technique correct, what maker was the car in which the camera was left?  

Clearly these are technical questions that you might have posted with the images to save me asking these basic things.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm not a technical photographer, but the camera and lenses came from the glove box of a 1976 AMC Gremlin, the glasses were duct taped to the front of the camera.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## terri (Aug 9, 2013)

Great action, emotion captured in a *less than ideal* type of venue!   Nice work.

"Soccer loss" is great, as well.   :thumbup:


----------



## otto (Aug 9, 2013)

Great shots and great timing as well. Could you shed some light as to what equipment you used? I was going to upgrade to a canon 70-200 2.8, I'm using and 85mm 1.8 right now.


----------



## weepete (Aug 9, 2013)

Nice shots mate, its really good to see the first wide shot of your position too. Makes me think I'm missing the correct moments in my basketball snaps. Thanks for getting me to re think things!


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 9, 2013)

imagemaker46 said:


> I'm not a technical photographer, but the camera and lenses came from the glove box of a 1976 AMC Gremlin, the glasses were duct taped to the front of the camera.



see now, I would have totally guessed a VW Scirocco.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 9, 2013)

You've inspired me - next time I go to a hockey game I'll take along my cardboard cam, borrow some tape and attach it to a stick blade, and hold it above the glass for some overhead shots.


----------



## mishele (Aug 9, 2013)

Great stuff!! I could hear the cheers from the stands.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Aug 9, 2013)

otto said:


> Great shots and great timing as well. Could you shed some light as to what equipment you used? I was going to upgrade to a canon 70-200 2.8, I'm using and 85mm 1.8 right now.



I use a Canon 5D mklll and a 300 2.8 with a 1.4 for most of what I shoot.  The 70-200 2.8 is a great lens to have.


----------

